# زانية تتحدى / فادى



## Basilius (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*زانية تتحدى*​ 
*بقلم الأخ فادى*​ 

*بحث فى إثبات أصالة قصة المراة الزانية فى يو 7 : 53 - 8 : 11 فى المخطوطات القديمة و كتابات الآباء مع الرد على المخطوطات الغير موجودة بها بالصور و كلام العلماء.*​ 

*للتحميل إضغط هنا*​ 
*+ + +*​ 

*و مازالت الزانية تتحدى*​ 
*بقلم الأخ فادى*​ 
*بحث دراسى فى الرد على الاعتراضات و الانتقادات التى وُجهت لبحث زانية تتحدى من المسلميين بالدليل المنطقى و الحجة العلمية , العقلية و النقلية.*​
*للتحميل إضغط هنا*​ 

*الحقوق محفوظة للكاتب و منتديات الكنيسة العربية*​ 
*+ + +*​


----------



## Fadie (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: زانية تتحدى / فادى*

*الاخوة الاحباء*

*تم تحديث البحث الثانى فى الرد على المسلمين "و مازالت الزانية تتحدى" بإضافة دراسة جديدة عن قصة الزانية فى المخطوطات السيريانية و فى اقدم مخطوطات الفلجات , مع ملحق عن دفاع القمص متى المسكين عن أصالة القصة من تفسيره لإنجيل يوحنا.*

*للتحميل من نفس رابط المشاركة الاولى فى الموضوع للأخ اثناسيوس*


----------



## Fadie (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: زانية تتحدى / فادى*

تم تحديث المقال الثانى بإضافة صور القصة فى مخطوطتين يونانيتين.


----------

